# VISA : Airline, Bank and Health Insurance questions



## postdoctorino (Jul 11, 2013)

I am moving to Italy for a year or two for a research (post-doc) position. I will be getting married in the USA (both of us are US citizens) a few days before flying to Italy (horrible planning). 

My questions are:
My future wife plans on retaining her job in the US and just telecommuting from Italy. For health insurance, I am currently on my current school's health plan until September, then, once married, I planned on going on to her health plan. 
Is there a way to show this that would be sufficient for the Consulate for the Visa application? I know I need proof of insurance. Should I just pay for a month of COBRA or something? The flight to Italy is at the end of September, as is the wedding.

Second, 
It requests Bank statements showing proof that I can support myself. Well, my bank account is nearly dry after being a student for 7 years. I plan on supporting myself based on the job I am being hired to do, and if that for some reason falls through, I will go back to the USA. Am I going to get denied for having barely anything in my bank account?

Third,
They request proof of travel tickets. My fiancee and I have already booked and paid for our flights (one-way) to Italy. They request


> "Airine Ticket : - in original or notarized copy. . Itineraries or bookings are not sufficient;
> - e-tickets are accepted if you bring the printout showing that the ticket is confirmed and paid for. "


Well, I have the booking confirmation with the price and the amount (full) that it charged to my credit card. But these are not tickets, you only usually get those within the 24hr privous to flight, when you check-in. What exactly are they looking for? Can I request a ticket from the Airline for a flight that's over a month away?


Finally
My Fiancee plans on going to Italy under a 90-day tourist visa (which I believe all she has to do is show up and get stamped.) From then, she has 90 days to submit an application for family visa, since we'll then have our marriage certificate. Then she should be fine.

BUT, in order to get a tourist visa, does she need to have an open-ended round-trip ticket? Or is a one-way ok? Or does she need to book a flight back for sometime within the 90-days, and then cancel it once she gets her permit of residency?

Thank you! (I know its a lot but its a complicated situation).

Also, I am going to be under a research work visa, and already have my Nulla Osta. I'm about to go to the consulate on monday to submit the visa application.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

postdoctorino said:


> My future wife plans on retaining her job in the US and just telecommuting from Italy.


That's nice, but note that she will likely become a tax resident of Italy, so she'll have to file an Italian tax return. Unless the U.S.-Italy tax treaty says otherwise.



> For health insurance, I am currently on my current school's health plan until September, then, once married, I planned on going on to her health plan.
> Is there a way to show this that would be sufficient for the Consulate for the Visa application?


You need at least minimum medical insurance coverage valid in Italy. If your current policy is valid in Italy and meets the minimum standard, show that. The consulate doesn't need to know that a week from Tuesday you might get a different policy (but one that also must provide coverage in Italy).



> Should I just pay for a month of COBRA or something?


You should maintain continuous coverage even if you were moving to Kansas. Because you might get sick at any time and cause your new bride significant hardship due to medical bills that she'd want to pay because she probably loves you.



> I plan on supporting myself based on the job I am being hired to do, and if that for some reason falls through, I will go back to the USA. Am I going to get denied for having barely anything in my bank account?


Maybe. Obviously you'll want to submit your job details including details on salary. How will you support yourself during the time when you're establishing a new household? You'll need at least a little bit of cushion to pull this off, so show that cushion.



> Well, I have the booking confirmation with the price and the amount (full) that it charged to my credit card. But these are not tickets, you only usually get those within the 24hr privous to flight, when you check-in.


Yes, you have tickets. Show that receipt. At check-in you receive your boarding pass.



> My Fiancee plans on going to Italy under a 90-day tourist visa (which I believe all she has to do is show up and get stamped.) From then, she has 90 days to submit an application for family visa, since we'll then have our marriage certificate. Then she should be fine.


I'm a little nervous about that idea. It works for foreign spouses of EU citizens who can enter Italy under the visa waiver program. I'm not sure about foreign spouses of foreigners with permission to stay. If your visa is approved for less than one year it probably doesn't work at all since you'd be considered a temporary resident.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

postdoctorino said:


> I am moving to Italy for a year or two for a research (post-doc) position.


Is this with an Italian school or?

You mention work. Work means a work visa.


----------



## postdoctorino (Jul 11, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Is this with an Italian school or?
> 
> You mention work. Work means a work visa.


Yes, its an Italian university. I believe its a special type of work visa that I get. Supposed to be easier, and gets approved in days instead of weeks. The nulla osta was approved in a week.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Research institutions in Italy get special visa sponsoring privileges when hiring highly qualified foreign researchers. I think it's a short list of about 60 institutions.


----------

